# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Для профессиональных геймеров: тестирование игрового монитора AOC AGON AG322QC

## Labs

Компания AOC, один из ведущих производителей всевозможных мониторов, то и дело обновляет игровую линейку AGON. Сегодня в нашу тестовую лабораторию прибыл один из ее представителей – 32-дюймовый вогнутый AOC AGON AG322QC. Монитор поддерживает технологию AMD Free Sync, которая обеспечивает плавный игровой процесс, и Flicker Free, снижающую нагрузку на зрение. Посмотрим, на что еще он способен.

*Особенности конструкции* 

Дизайн AOC AGON AG322QC впечатляет: красная подсветка, серебристые пластиковые вставки «под металл» на задней панели делают внешний вид особенно агрессивным. Корпус выполнен из комбинированного матового и глянцевого пластика. К качеству сборки претензий не возникло: конструкция выглядит аккуратно, зазоры ровные, заусенец нет. На тыльной панели находится держатель для гарнитуры, который удобно использовать во время перерыва между баталиями.

На выключенном дисплее узкие рамки практически не видны – за счет этого панель выглядит еще больше, чем она есть в действительности. Массивная подставка устойчиво фиксирует монитор на столе. Кроме того, она позволяет менять высоту дисплея, наклонять и поворачивать его под любым углом. Подставка выполнена в форме арки, благодаря чему нижняя граница экрана расположена довольно высоко над поверхностью стола.

Разъемы распределены по двум блокам – основному и боковому. В первом находятся два HDMI, один DisplayPort и один VGA, микрофонный и линейный аудиовходы. Во втором предусмотрен USB-разветвитель и два мини-джека для подключения наушников.

*Особенности меню* 

На нижней грани монитора под логотипом AGON находится джойстик – основной элемент управления. При желании можно подключить проводной пульт управления, который позволяет переключать пункты меню с помощью стрелок и кнопки ОК, а также быстро менять видеорежимы.

Меню простое и понятное – в нем можно разобраться даже без инструкции. В пункте «Яркость» регулируется гамма, контрастность, заданный видеорежим. Пункт «Цветовой режим» позволяет настроить цветовую температуру и запустить режим DCB, повышающий насыщенность различных цветов в соответствии с шаблонами по умолчанию. В пункте «Улучшение изображения» задействуется режим повышенной яркости для отдельных участков изображения. В общих настройках регулируется само меню, а в настройках игры задействуется один из режимов, активируется овердрайв и фильтр синего цвета, высветляются тени. Пункт «Дополнительные настройки» содержи следующие параметры: автоопределение видеосигнала, текущие характеристики видеорежима, сброс настроек.

*Тестирование* 

В мониторе установлена 8-битная матрица SVA TP Vision диагональю 32 дюйма с разрешением 2560 х 1440 точек. Радиус кривизны панели составляет всего 1,8 м, поэтому чересчур вогнутым дисплей не выглядит. Вместе с тем изображение получается живым и естественным – создается эффект полного погружения в происходящее на экране. Максимальная частота обновления – 144 Гц, а минимальное время отклика – 4 мс. За счет таких параметров геймплей получается плавным, без разрывов, подвисаний и подтормаживаний. К тому же, AOC AGON AG322QC поддерживает технологию AMD Free Sync, которая устраняет неприятные артефакты.

Дисплей имеет полуматовое покрытие, благодаря чему кристаллический эффект отсутствует. Углы обзора широкие и по вертикали, и по горизонтали: при отклонении от прямого просмотра изображение не искажается. С учетом большой площади экрана равномерность подсветки можно считать идеальной. Цветовой охват значительно больше пространства sRGB, поэтому цвета получаются насыщенными и реалистичными. В настройках предусмотрены игровые режимы, в которых изображение получается более четким, насыщенным и контрастным.

*Вывод* 

Монитор произвел положительное впечатление. В нем все по-геймерски: агрессивный дизайн, живая картинка, плавный игровой процесс, несколько видеорежимов. За счет вогнутой панели достигается эффект полного погружения – можно почувствовать себя реальным героем продвинутых шутеров.

----------

